
Apply HN: ROLLIO - rituch
http://geekybuddha.org/rollio/
======
ryporter
This looks very promising. Please tell us more about the current state of the
company. Your blog and Twitter feed suggest that progress is slow at the
moment.

------
ryporter
Minor note: At the bottom of your page, your link to "GeekyBuddha" is broken,
and the Facebook link doesn't work for me.

